# Ice Maker problem.



## jwsmas (Aug 21, 2008)

I have a whirpool refigerator and every 2-3 months the plastic water supply tube will freeze-up. You might check this and see if it solves your problem. I have to go to the back of the refigerator and unhook the water supply and pull out the plastic tube to clear out the frozen water.


----------



## sflamedic (Oct 21, 2006)

I wish it was that. I checked it and everything was fine. The ice makers plastic arm that pushes the finished ice is in the down posistion. So if it did make ice they would be stuck in the cubes. Also if the ice maker broke completely would that make it stop sending water to make ice? Mine doesnt do anything anymore. I dont know what i need to do.


----------



## SD515 (Aug 17, 2008)

sflamedic said:


> I wish it was that. I checked it and everything was fine. The ice makers plastic arm that pushes the finished ice is in the down posistion. So if it did make ice they would be stuck in the cubes. Also if the ice maker broke completely would that make it stop sending water to make ice? Mine doesnt do anything anymore. I dont know what i need to do.


It sounds like the drive mechanism has broken. It won't refill with water until the ice ejection arm has returned to the 'rest' position. You may be able to order replacement parts, but depending on the cost and age of the unit, you can probably buy a new one for a decent price. Many are available @ Hm Dpt, Lowe's, Best Buy, appliance stores, etc.


----------



## sflamedic (Oct 21, 2006)

Thats exactly what it ended up being. A local appliance parts store looked at it for me and new right away what it was. Cost half the price of a new icemaker. It works like new now and have plenty of ice. Thanks for the help.


----------



## wilsonmian (Aug 13, 2008)

Whenever my fridge do so, I always shut it down for at least 24 hours and everything comes back on normal. You should try this.


----------

